# Return to the hobby. Sexing help.



## Tfletcher (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi my name's Tony. I kept a pair of dart frogs a few years ago to be specific they were Dendrobate leucomelas I had real issues with fruit fly escaping and my missus going mad "pissing flies doing my head in". Landlord told me i cant keep pets in their flat i had no option but to rehome them. Now I'm in my own house have sorted the escape issues and have bought another pair im told theyre male and female but im unsure any help is appreatiated. 
Regards Tony


----------

